# Beltone Parlour - looking for information



## WillCrown (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey everyone,
I recently came across an oldschool Beltone acoustic that looks to be parlour sized. It's a flat top with a floating bridge, no truss rod, painted on pickguard, 18 frets, and interesting fret markers that look something like this; :< but imagine a third side to that triangle. Sorry for the horrible description, I can't post pictures apparently.
I actually found it in a recycling bin, probably being thrown away because it's more or less un-playable due to the severe bow in the neck. The thing is, I'm having great difficulties finding any info on the thing. After searching through Google results and other forums the only info I've found is this; It was probably made in the 30's by Regal on account of it's square headstock. Alternatively, in the 60's by Harmony. However, Harmony Beltones did not usually have square headstocks... and that's about it. Oh and there's a Made In USA stamp on the inside.

So here are some pictures: http://s1074.photobucket.com/profile/WillCrown

It's a pretty cool little guitar and any information on its manufacture/worth/possible repair you might have would great!

Thanks in advance,
Will


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey Will is the label still inside these were made from the mid 20 to early 30's by Harmony and maybe Regal and ther were apperently a few manafactured from the Martin factory, they considerd then entry level guitrs at the time but if yours is one of the Martin made ones well you know what ahppens then.looks like it needs botha neck reset and if it has a truss rod then it could be made playable. Either way the neck will need to come off to make it usable once more.ship


----------

